# Very Strange Bugs



## NateS

Here's a couple of very strange bugs...no clue what they are.

This first guy was SO hard to light.  I'm not super happy with them but no matter what I did there was too many grooves for me to light him very well.

















This guy was less weird and more cool looking











and not weird or strange at all


----------



## iPhotoShot

Wow ! ... It's look like monster from the movies.


----------



## Dao

Yes, strange looking indeed. Nice shots.

Will the first guy be rough textured beetle - _Phellopsis obcordata?_

rough textured beetle - Phellopsis obcordata - BugGuide.Net


----------



## NateS

Dao said:


> Yes, strange looking indeed. Nice shots.
> 
> Will the first guy be rough textured beetle - _Phellopsis obcordata?_
> 
> rough textured beetle - Phellopsis obcordata - BugGuide.Net



Thanks.  Definitely doesn'tn look like a rough textured beetle to me.  This thing appeared to be one section instead of two like the beetle.


----------



## Dao

A Leaf Beetle?


leaf beetle, Neochlamisus gibbosus (Coleoptera: Chrysomelidae)


----------



## Markw

Looks like thats the winner!  

Nate, great shots as always.  Can I ask how you use your flash when shooting Macro?  I mean, settings-wise.  I had my go at it today with _very_ unpleasing results.

Mark


----------



## NateS

Markw said:


> Looks like thats the winner!
> 
> Nate, great shots as always.  Can I ask how you use your flash when shooting Macro?  I mean, settings-wise.  I had my go at it today with _very_ unpleasing results.
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark.  Settings wise, I just have it at between 1/4 to 1/2 power depending on the subject.  1/4 + 0.3 is usually where I start and adjust for the subject from there....I need more power (obviously) if I am shooting farther back from my minimum focus distance.


Oh, and thanks for the ID Dao....saved me a lot of searching.


----------



## Markw

Thanks! What about zoom distance? 85mm?

Mark


----------



## NateS

Markw said:


> Thanks! What about zoom distance? 85mm?
> 
> Mark



I've tested it all the way from widest to fartherst and get no difference.  I think this has to do with the mini-softbox grabbing the light and spreading it.  I usually leave it on the widest setting though because I figure if it does make any difference, I want the widest scatter of light as possible to give me the softest light possible.

Oh, and I used to shoot TTL and still do sometimes.  When I'm up close, I shoot manual with the settings I told you, but if I have to back off, that's nowhere near enough power to light something from a distance, so I just quickly tap it into ttl or ttl-bl mode for those occassions...much easier and quicker.  Up close though, I get too much inconsistency with TTL and find manual to be much better.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Man that first one is bizzare looking! Very cool.

That is a tough one to light with one source too. Looks like its time to break down and buy the R1 kit!


----------



## Markw

Thanks alot for that explination.  Ill have to give it another go if it ever stops raining here! 
I spent almost a half hour trying to light a raindrop-filled tomato yesterday, and it was a miserable time.  If youre shooting at 1/4-1/2 at 180mm, Ill probably have to shoot 1/4-1/16 shooting at 105mm.  That being said, Im shooting through a LQ107 softbox, so I suppose the 1.25 stop loss should make a difference.  Ill try to figure it out.

Thanks alot again!
Mark


----------

